# Nice Bikes on cheap cars



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

about $13k in bikes on a $700 car

post your pics on
Bicycle to Car Differential - Wall | Facebook

Rules;
1. Must be your bikes
2. Must be a car that you drive regularly

Have fun.


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

I had my bike in the back of my truck one day and my dad asked how much my bike was worth. I told him twice what the truck was worth. He shook his head and walked away.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

The way it should be.


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

What he ^^^^ said. But only carry one at a time! Riding more than one home when the car breaks can be difficult.

C


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I still ride that bike. The car...not so much. That, BTW, is the beginning of the trail out to Powell Point in Utah. Typically only 4wd vehicles can make it this far, but the "road" up wasn't in too terrible shape. I could have driven out to the point, but I wanted to ride there. I drove a few roads that summer labeled "high clearance vehicle only" and once got this car up on two wheels crossing a wash. Surprised it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

expensive cars are a waste of money. Expensive bikes...not so much!


----------



## Kliemann53 (Aug 11, 2009)

A few weeks ago i saw a Trek superfly 100 ($7,000) and a s-works epic 29er($11,000) in the back of a beat up early 60s chevy truck worth about $300. Either one of those bikes is worth more then my truck and my bike.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Snobs!

I've got an old bike on an old truck.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Ooops, wrong forum!


----------



## 84F150 (Nov 13, 2011)

I had a 91 Legacy Wagon that I bought for $80. Had a $300 Yak rack, a $2k R1000 and a $2k Jekyll. Sold the Subaru for $350 after 3 years.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Great Niner ad. I think the tag line was "Get your priorities straight"


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

$7000 worth of bikes on $500 car held together with $4.00 of bungee cords. photo from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


----------



## patIH (Jan 5, 2011)

love the niner ad i put one on an old gmc


----------



## patIH (Jan 5, 2011)

love the niner ad i put one on an old gmcc


----------



## shamethellama (Aug 21, 2011)

I loved my old Legacy. Super reliable car. When it finally died, it didn't leave me stranded, it just refused to start one morning. Fuel lines rusted out gradually, started bleeding gas all over the place. Wasn't worth doing anything with due to rust. Great car though, my first. 

I now drive an Outback. It's worth more than my bikes though. I might have 3k worth of bikes (meaning 3k in their value to me and money I spent on them/for them, I definitely couldn't sell them for 3k), the car cost me 6250.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my car is not a total turd yet, but my bike costed more than i owe on the car right now. its a toyota with 160k miles, so its not an emergency yet!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

beaucuop bokeh said:


> Why?


unless of course you can afford both. I'm just saying if you have to chose, between a nice bike or nice car. Why waste the money on the car!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> my car is not a total turd yet, but my bike costed more than i owe on the car right now. its a toyota with 160k miles, so its not an emergency yet!


160k on most Toyota's is half life. Ask anyone that has driven a toyota 4X4 extra cab from 1984 to 1988 over 400k miles on their 22 RE motor with fuel injection.


----------



## shamethellama (Aug 21, 2011)

Cormac said:


> unless of course you can afford both. I'm just saying if you have to chose, between a nice bike or nice car. Why waste the money on the car!


Some people like cars. Some people like bikes. Some people like bikes AND cars and have to balance their passions.


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

jwilliams said:


> I've got an old bike on an old truck.


That is the way I roll too my man. I love my rusty 2 wheeled ride. I put a lot of faith in my girl, and she always brings back to where I need to be despite some minor fights we sometimes get into. I don't even have a bike rack for her. I just strip her and throw her in the back seat.....you should see the looks I get! :eekster:


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I love these threads.

I keep my bike in the hatchback so no pics but my bike is worth more than my car also.


----------



## jayaimzzz (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a close tie of mediocrity


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Great thread.......I'm looking forward to seeing more of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby1 (Jan 3, 2007)

2 Specialized Enduros, 1 Giant Reign, and 1 Cannondale Prophet (mine)

Good times!! =)


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Crappy photo...but my Paragon on the $500 Jetta:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The money invested between my roadie, fs 26er, am 26er and ht 29er is more than the actual cost of my Explorer (~4k).


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's all about priorities.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't have a pic but I rocked about 10k in bikes once on the back of my $800 Saturn base model sedan.
I have since bought a Saturn worth $300. Still riding expensive bikes.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tacoma is still worth more then the Bikes*

i Have a 2002 Tacoma with 175,000 miles with a 6'9" Fisher Minute Mount Plow that jacks
the value up but the Bikes are a 2009 Pivot Mach 5 and a 2009 Trek 6000 for a total of $6k
which is 1/2 the price of my Taco =) and yes 175,000miles is low miles for a taco.
And i got the new frame for the taco for free too :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

IDK what catches my eye more, the bikes or the fact that there is a 1990-ish Legacy with no rust on it?

My Karate Monkey is around 2k in value, my 1990 240 DL I bought for $800. Just don't have a pic of the 2 together.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> $7000 worth of bikes on $500 car held together with $4.00 of bungee cords. photo from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


I wish I had picks of our race transport in the mid 90's. It was an 80'sumpthin Corolla that was purchased for $500 of construction work ... of which, only about $200 was actually done. We attached 3 skewer mounts on the roof right above the back window. Front tires removed and bungeed to the frames. Forks in skewer mounts and rear wheels bungeed to the rear bumper. We loved that car.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

no pic but i did have an early Ibis Mojo riding in a 200.00 ford pinto wagon w/avocado green interior!


----------



## shamethellama (Aug 21, 2011)

53119 said:


> no pic but i did have an early Ibis Mojo riding in a 200.00 ford pinto wagon w/avocado green interior!


I think you'd win if you had a picture.


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

"on (my) car" ...don't think so...can't afford a rack (yet)...the Seven stays inside the back seat, just sucks taking the wheels off all the time


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

We've done better than this before, but this is the only pic I could find. $500 truck.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Most of these cars are too nice for this thread. Please drive into a tree or fire hydrant and post back.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

ignazjr said:


> We've done better than this before, but this is the only pic I could find. $500 truck.


I had an '81 Chevy that looked identical to your GMC. Sad thing is, it held its value better than any car I've ever had. My grandfather bought it new for about $10k. He gave it to me after 15 years of use and I used it another 7 years. I finally sold it for a $1000 and had so many offers afterwards that I came to realize I could have priced it much higher.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

2001 Honda CRV with 115,000 miles and a 2011 Ninver Jet 9 with 40 miles


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Might be a little backwards in terms of the car:bike value&#8230;


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice bike! on that clunker.
I've yet to see a real basket case of a car on this thread.
Come on somebody out there must be driving a Yugo to the trails.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I never got a picture with both bikes on at once so this will have to work: 
$600.00 car
$1800.00 DJ 
$3200.00 squishy


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Ill post a pic of my Mojo and Firebird on my 300,000 mile 96 Landcruiser  tomorrow


----------



## cannonballtrail (Sep 14, 2004)

This rig use to turn heads with 4 bikes on the roof. I miss that Volvo


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Classic! But not a beater.


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

cannonballtrail said:


> This rig use to turn heads with 4 bikes on the roof. I miss that Volvo


I would kick two peoples a$$ to have that Volvo! That thing is PIMP!!! +10 for any Shooting Brake!!


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

DWill said:


> Might be a little backwards in terms of the car:bike value&#8230;
> 
> What is the purpose of your post? You get a wanker award.....


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I had an '81 Chevy that looked identical to your GMC. Sad thing is, it held its value better than any car I've ever had. My grandfather bought it new for about $10k. He gave it to me after 15 years of use and I used it another 7 years. I finally sold it for a $1000 and had so many offers afterwards that I came to realize I could have priced it much higher.


Am guessing that selling that truck was the wife's idea?:madman:


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

*My 94' Hardboby*

Here's two of my passions ready to go on my on my 94' Nissan.

$1,500 Truck
$1,800 Bike (08' Stumpjumper Expert)
$600 Canoe (05ish' Wenonah Sandpiper)


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Really lovin the VWs in this thread, especially the '80s stuff  Friggin Fox wagon, gotta be kiddin me(cool).

That Volvo is absolutely gorgeous.


Damn, most of these cars have no business in this thread.


----------



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

Ok here ya go.. ' 99 Chevy Cavalier with 230,000 miles.. and my 07 sj and 09 fsr


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

*Inside the Xb*

I can fit 2 bikes inside!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Still no pics of the two together really, but here's my pile o' wagon...









1989 240 DL 199xxx miles and still going strong!


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

WTF-IDK said:


> $7000 worth of bikes on $500 car held together with $4.00 of bungee cords. photo from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


Oh so you went all out with the fancy bungee cords, when you could've simply used duct tape eh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

1990 Toyota pickup, $7100 new in 1990, not sure what it's worth now. 160K on it, still runs great.

On my way through Wyoming with all my bikes:










Rear ended by a semi in Oklahoma City:










Home is wherever you are parked:


----------



## Butanman (Dec 15, 2011)

funny stuff


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Seen a $400 pos corrola with a pair of carbon giants on the top

And my truck is $25k-ish but I've had about 15k in 4 bikes in back


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

mtbnewguy said:


> Oh so you went all out with the fancy bungee cords, when you could've simply used duct tape eh?


It's simple. Bungee cords are cheeper and re-usible. I'm not spending any more money then I have to.

More money for my bike.:thumbsup:


----------

